# From NARP on Facebook



## Tumbleweed (Sep 15, 2011)

Rep David Price (D-NC), speaking before a national conference of state rail officials: "The main argument seems to be that deficits and recession mean we shouldn’t spend money on new things. But that is exactly the kind of thinking that is causing the recovery to be stopped in its tracks! As every small business owner ... will tell you, you have to spend money to make money. The key is to figure out which investments will yield the greatest return. I believe high speed rail is one of them."


----------



## amamba (Sep 15, 2011)

If this was on facebook, I would "like" it!!!


----------

